# Best In The West Rib Cookoff. Lots of pics. Not dial up friendly.



## bmudd14474 (Sep 8, 2009)

Our family went to Reno this weekend to attend this event. It was packed. Never seen it this busy. We also went late in the evening so im sure that didnt help. 

We got ribs from 3 different vendors. Famous Dave's, Butch's, and Desperado's. We go to FD for the corn bread because it is some of the best we have had.  

The best was Desperado's this year. Norm its Butch's.  I think coming so late caused us to not get as good of ribs as normal. Some vendors were selling so many they were taking frozen Ribs out and applying rub strait to them. We also got some killer onion rings, garlic fries, and fresh Lemonade. Below are some pictures including some shirts they were selling.  

All in all a good time and I will go again. Not as good as my Q 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






(we all think this) but still good eats.








Butch's Ribs

One of my girls to the right. She was enjoying the Q.


----------



## alx (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds like a great time.

I got to meet butch briefly at our comp in salisbury,maryland in april this year.Great guy...I remember he was on a throwdown with bobby flay..

Thanks for pics...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 8, 2009)

forgot some pictures.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds like you had lots of fun and good eats...


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL, love the t-shirts.  I was at Famous Dave's last month.  Good cornbread, wasn't impressed with anything else.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ribs were decent there at the cookoff. Much better than at the restaurant.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 8, 2009)

Great shirts, see unlike the real peta people we can all laugh, get along and have a good time without scaring people (and little kids), throwing blood on someone and screaming and crying over us doing what we were meant to do.  Strange, strange people.

Glad you had a good time, what made the garlic fries what they were?  Did they just sprinkle some seasoning on top of them?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 8, 2009)

It was a great garlic flavor. I think there was garlic in the oil and salt.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like fun and a big crowd!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks aweful crowded alright. But sounds like you had a great time too. Ilove the t-shirts the one with all of god's creatures is the best.


----------



## warthog (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like you folks had a great time.
I had tried Butch's ribs at the NJ BBQ championships in Wildwood.  Found them good but not great.
The wife and I are planning on going to Memphis is May next year.


----------



## blue (Oct 13, 2009)

Great pics.  Looks like a real good time.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Brian, thanks for sharing pics from what looks like a fun event. I enjoy getting out to those type of functions, Great aromas out in the fresh air. Great way to spend the day.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like a great time and I love the shirts. Thanks for sharing


----------

